# Natalie Gulbis



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

What forum of LPGA players is not complete without talking about Natalie Gulbis? The hottest woman in golf.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Fair enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah man she is definatly the hottest golfer in golf at the moment i love watching her play


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

wooow so sexyyy


----------

